
Should computers have morals? - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/RJhTtzmYqRb/Should-computers-have-morals-And-should-people-be
======
mquander
Should brains store local time or UTC in their hardware clock?

When you try to use humanistic words to describe a computer, it's hard to say
anything of substance.

------
pmichaud
The question doesn't even make sense. You're basically asking about a business
rules engine, and calling it morals.

------
detcader
Anyone else annoyed by questions that are designed to be provocative but come
out making no sense at all?

~~~
amichail
A computer with good morals might prevent you from cheating on an assignment,
spamming a forum, etc.

And there would be social pressure to buy a computer with good morals -- as
they would reflect on you.

Think of a computer as a friend.

~~~
detcader
What are "good morals"? Morality is completely subjective. I would say, to
humor the inquirer, that computers already have morals: the morals of their
users.

They already make content filter software. What the question seems to be asked
is "can we make smarter content filters" which is probably true though it's
not as interesting to ask it that way.

~~~
amichail
You could specify the sorts of morals you would like pre-programmed into your
computer when you buy it.

There would be social pressure to pick morals that reflect well on you.

~~~
ErrantX
Your calling this morals; but really all your talking about is decisional
logic. Any morals are just your own by proxy.

